# Reed City, MI - Bailey, F 3 mths, LH



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Isn't she SO cute?!










M/F: FEMALE
Age: APX 3 MONTHS

"BAILEY" FOUND IN A LAKEFRONT COMMUNITY - OBVIOUSLY A DROP OFF WITH A LITTERMATE WHO HAS ALREADY BEEN ADOPTED. THIS POOR GIRL WAS FOUND HALF STARVED, COVERED IN MUD AND HAD BEEN STUNG BY A BEE! WHAT A WAY TO START YOUR LIFE. THIS IS WHY IF YOU KNOW OF SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO DUMP THEIR ANIMAL ON A COUNTRY ROAD..... SMACK THEM FOR ME! SHE'S ADORABLE AND I'M SURE SHE'S GOING TO APPRECIATE THE SECOND CHANCE SHE HAS HERE!! SHE'S HAD A PARVO SHOT AND BEEN WORMED.

Osceola County Animal Control
502 N. Savidge St.
Reed City, MI 49677
(231) 832-5790
http://www.animal-control.org/Dogs.htm


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

OMG! I want a LH GSD _so_ badly!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

She is adorable!







Poor little girl! How could anyone just abandon two puppies? That makes me so MAD! I hope she finds a wonderful home where they spoil her and make her feel very secure.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Where"s Myoung from White Paws? Oh Maureen this one is for you!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Wow $5 adoption fee. 12 hour drive and it's still tempting


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

what an adorable girl! too bad she wasn't posted sooner as I was just up that way last weekend or I would of snatched her up!! 
BUMP


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

I am wondering if this little girl is PB. Reed City is not too far from me. I certainly could foster this little girl and would be willing to.

julies'omom


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Could you go check her out? Maybe some better pics would help ID her as well. She sure is adorable!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: Julie'somomI am wondering if this little girl is PB. Reed City is not too far from me. I certainly could foster this little girl and would be willing to.
> 
> julies'omom


Nobody can answer that unless you get a DNA test done, don't know the lineage. Looks like it to me, may have a touch of something else.

She sure is gorgeous, makes me jealous to whoever will get this little angel..


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Poor precious girl needs out! She'll be a beauty when she grows up!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Another bump for this cutie.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Bump


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

She is just darling.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Bump for the cutie. My lh Houdini was abandoned with his brother at about the same age. I'm sure she'll be a lovebug. Too bad she's do far away from al. Anyone coming south on vacation?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

up to go little one


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

I do not see this puppy on their web site, anyone know if she is still there?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

She is the 5th one down from the top of the page.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Thx Mark, those little thumbnails are tiny on this screen and all I saw was the chow in the description si I scrolled right past it.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14141636


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump for the furry one


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Bump. This sweet little girl needs a home of her own!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump for the little one


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

This sweet girl still doesn't have a home?! How is that even possible?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

bump


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

She is adopted


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: GSD2LADYShe is adopted


That's wonderful news for this precious pup.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Yes, great news to hear!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Reed City, MI - F, LH, Puppy*

Hallelujah!


----------

